# How not to make friends.



## c2kenpo (Oct 8, 2002)

I know I'm still a bit new here but had to share this one. Recently Our school had Mr. Jeff Speakman down for a seminar with our kids and adult students (separate classes of course). Most seminars that we hold are open to the public for other MA to come and train and learn. Besides how else do you make freinds in the MA community but invite people to train with a 6th Degree Kenpoist. But I digress...

Kids class goes fine lots of spinning kicks and kids falling down and just good old plain fun. No injuries or bruised egos wholesome training achieved by all.

Now for the adults seminar. We had about 30+ students and a good majority not from our school. This was great MA cross training with different systems and styles under one roof. We had a mix of TKD, Kenpoists, Kempo, Isshynryu, etc. We even had two of our teen female Kenpoists in the class. So the stage has been set and the seminar begins.

Mr. Speakman begins class and as the class progresses everyone is really starting to enjoy and really move. The next lesson begins and it is on Shielding Hammer (one of my favs). 
Now for those not familiar with the technique or Kenpo the attacker throws a left punch and defender blocks and then begins a series of facial strikes to body strikes to eventualy closing with a very solid strike to the groin.
Mr. Speakman demonstrated on me with precision and accuracy showing the principles that he was teaching (Directional Harmony). Now of course my instructor requested to see the whole tech done in real time (THANKS!) So I throw the punch at Mr. Speakman and Whammo! He slams into me with all the directional harmony he can (thank god he only touched targets on the face) Or I would not be talking right now!  and closes into a reverse bow and a hammerfist to my groin. ( I LOVE YOU MAKERS OF THE ORIGINAL BANNANA CUP) Needless to say there was a resounding "CRACK!!" When he hit. I go back a few steps gain my composure and everyone looks in awe. It was great. Now of course one of my other instructors pipes up grinning, "Um we didn't see that from this angle could we see it again?" well you can imagine I"m not about to tell him no! (When you outrank your instructors then you can say no! Free Tip of the day!)

Well the class resumes and for those of us training and familiar with the tech well we let em rip. and the wonderful sound of hammerfists slamming into fully protected groins was replaced with the sound of three students howling in pain. Of course I'm one of the guys paired up with yup..a partner that came onto a training floor and well after watching what Mr. Speakman did to me, failed to tell me he was NOT WEARING A CUP!
Now just a thought.....

That night I think I made a friend!
Good Day!

Dave "C2"


----------



## Seig (Oct 9, 2002)

One of the things I stress in my classes/seminars is that a cup is required.  If *YOU* , the student, elect not to wear it and you get nailed.  Go cry elsewhere, as not only do I not want to hear it, I have no sympathy for you.  I have nailed a few of my male students and when they crumple up, I give them exactly 10 seconds to regain their feet and then I drag them out.  It's a harsh lesson........:asian:


----------



## karatekid1975 (Oct 9, 2002)

All I have to say is .... OUCH!!!  And I'm a female!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 9, 2002)

You gotta love those instructors who just can't seem to see the technique from where they are so need to have it demonstrated again.  Yep, I'm one of them at times:rofl: 
shadow


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 9, 2002)

ouchie...

as a brown belt, at my old school, I was always the one that got picked on,  and usually a few minutes after I'd led the class in exercises... they got really sadistic sometimes with the "I couldn't see that! do it again!" stuff if I was hard on them in warm-ups! LOL.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 9, 2002)

remember  when you have a few more years on you and you see that chaance what it was like to be the one being demonstrated on.  It some times is like a right of passage or a way of seeing what the student is really like. Sometiomes it is a way of disipline or just haveing fun with a fellow practictioner 
  I remember my days of being the one out there , I still volunter once in a while , knowing what is going to happen when I step out there. I dont mind because I still learn from it


----------



## c2kenpo (Oct 9, 2002)

Belive me it is an honor an a privilige to get the opportunities to train with such high ranks as Mr. Jeff Speakman, and Mr. Brian Heins, Mr. Skip Hancock etc. etc. I really do feel blessed to have the access to suche skill and talent. The beatings began back in yellow belt, and have really improved my art in the 2nd person view. I know a time will come but it is a right of passage, give of yourself because someone else gave of themselves. All part of the art.
Besides body conditioning is great! Just let me get my spleen off the floor....(muttering I know i't saround her somewhere)

Dave "C2"


----------



## karatekid1975 (Oct 9, 2002)

When I did TSD, I used to be the instructor's "dummy". I was brave (or stupid) LOL. It was fun, I thought. He used me all the time, and I didn't complain (I just tapped out all the time hehehehe).

In TKD, my instructors only use BB's or red belts as "dummy's".


----------



## Seig (Oct 10, 2002)

how Black Belt Dementia forms.....


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by c2kenpo _
> * Besides how else do you make freinds in the MA community but invite people to train with a 6th Degree Kenpoist.  *


Kenshi, Dave, kenshi.


----------



## bdparsons (Aug 24, 2003)

is to dummy for the technique performed by a good or execellent practitioner. You will learn to appreciate the nuances and subtleties of the technique and you will learn the technique intimately.

Respects,
Bill Parsons


----------



## TonyM. (Oct 4, 2003)

Absolutely! I had a Sensei that would teach a new technique until you convinced him you had it. The next day he would ask you to demonstrate on him and if you couldn't do it he would show you again at almost full power and speed. I learned to pay attention and practice.


----------

